# it's so good to know you're back!



## Aaricia

Good evening!

I need someone's help, since I intend to send a little message to a (close!) friend coming back from holiday, in Polish please 

It would be:

*Hi baby, it's so good to know you're back! Be strong, and see you very soon. Big hugs* (or something like "kiss", as long as it's not too sexual, we have this in French of course )

A thousand thanks to whom will help me 

Aaricia


----------



## majlo

Are we talking male or female here?


----------



## Aaricia

Hi!

I (female) am talking to a man.


----------



## Thomas1

My suggestion:*
Cześć Misiu, dobrze wiedzieć, że jesteś już w domu. Trzymaj się i do zobaczenia za niedługo. Buziaki, Aaricia.*


----------



## Aaricia

Great! many thanks!


----------



## Aaricia

A question though: is "domu" home? Cause it's not exactly home, but "back to the office" to be precise (therefore, the expression "you're back" really sticks to what  I mean)...


----------



## dhorasoo

Replace "jesteś już w domu" with "już wróciłeś" and everything should be fine.


----------



## Thomas1

Oh, yes, then it won't fit.

Try:
*Cześć Misiu, dobrze wiedzieć, że już wróciłeś. Trzymaj się i do zobaczenia za niedługo. Buziaki, Aaricia.


PS: Misiu -- petit ours
buziaki -- bisoux

PS2: I've just seen dhorasoo's post. Welcome to the forums. 
*


----------



## Aaricia

Hi Both,

Thank you so much for answering me so fast!


----------



## Aaricia

Good evening again!

What would be "the blonde girl of department x" as a signature? Since it's seems less and less obvious that he'll guess I'm able to write such a message in Polish!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## .Jordi.

Aaricia said:


> Good evening again!
> 
> What would be "the blonde girl of department x" as a signature?


_Blondynka z działu X_


----------



## Aaricia

Thank you very much Jordi!


----------

